# Two New Arrivals



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just received these 2 new arrivals one was of our very own sales forum recently, the other has come from a well known auction site in Germany.

The Seiko 7A38 has been on my wanted list for some time and after posting a wanted add nothing came up so with a little help from ex member Seiko7A38 I managed to track one down on Ebay Germany. It was listed as needing a new battery and indeed that is all it needed put a new one in and its all right as rain now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Got to say the dial is outstanding with its blueish cast at certain angles simply superb! looking for a really nice leather strap for it now to keep the stainless one in decent nick.



















Seiko ska371p Kinetic Divers

This is another one thats been on my hit list all summer but couldnt justify parting with funds to buy it new so this one came up the other day and I was straight in !!

What a watch its immense !! its a very hefty piece and probably weighs a fair bit more than a Monster! the hands are outstanding as is the whole watch, build quality is fantastic and the kinetic makes it a little different to the normal autos no worries about having to keep it going as once its charged up it should last six months without any further movement although I will not be leaving it off my wrist for that length of time cos I love it! :clap: :clap:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice Zeno, both very nice. I have also longed for a 7A38, it's an itch I've yet to scratch and it seems finding a kosher one is difficult; well done on your catch. I also have a ska371 but on a bracelet. There's a reason it's also known as the BFK. What's it like on the strap?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

JWL940 said:


> Nice Zeno, both very nice. I have also longed for a 7A38, it's an itch I've yet to scratch and it seems finding a kosher one is difficult; well done on your catch. I also have a ska371 but on a bracelet. There's a reason it's also known as the BFK. What's it like on the strap?


I think its great on the original rubber strap its very comfortable and seem very good quality I would say its better than the normal Seiko rubber offerings in both looks and comfort!

I have also had it on a Zulo nato strap that came with it from the seller and it looks well on that too but a little too butch for someone of my age! lol !!

I would like to try it on a nice Toshi as the thickness of the Toshi's would look just right on this imho however funds wont quite allow just yet so it will have to wait and to be honest the rubber is great.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Two great looking Seikos you've got there mate, no wonder you're so pleased! :thumbup:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Luvvly jubbly


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I like the kinetic, must get the next one that comes up. And i think it suits the rubber as they look awkward on the bracelet. (imo).

The 7a38 isnt a favourite of mine but that one looks in fantastic condition!!

Well done that man.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i agree re the kinetic,looks good,& robust


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

That kinetic looks like mine, but in silver.

My serial no. is 5M62-08L0 on the back.

What size strap is it? Mine has the 20mm.

I cannot tell you how pleased i was with mine, the only slight niggle is that I seem to rot rubber straps, but that's down to me not the watch!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

I meant to add that I prefer the divers to the other one, just my opinion but they look a little "busy". I prefer a clean looking face.

(No offence meant though! Just my opinion!)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have both the stainless steel & black kinetic divers & have to say that I'm extremely impressed with them - they really are superbly built & very accurate watches. My Rolex GMT wearing Uncle noticed it at a family do recently & was very taken by it - I don't think he'll go out & buy one though as he loves his Rolex. I've kept the stainless one on the original bracelet (also very good quality) but have fitted a bond nato to the black one which suits it nicely :thumbup:

Not keen on the chronograph but that's just down to me not liking chrono's very much - looks to be a great example & if you like it then that's all that matters.

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------

